# Tips to induce calling?



## thedanman13 (Sep 21, 2014)

Hi guys,

Basically, I purchased a sexed pair of Oophaga Pumilio 'Rio Branco' a week and a half ago and I've yet to hear the male calling. They are from Marc at Dartfrog.co.uk so I trust him when he guarantees a sexed pair.

Is there any way to help induce calling?

Cheers


----------



## mongo77 (Apr 28, 2008)

A couple days of heavy misting and feedings should do the trick if they are old enough. Also
Go to Mistking's web store to the resources part and play some pumilio calls to see if you get any responses. With the weather still being nice, I open my windows when it's supposed to storm.


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

You can try playing a recording of the morph calling. Your male may call back. There are a few apps for iphone and Android out there, or Youtube.


----------



## PumilioTurkey (Feb 25, 2010)

are there any resources for morph-based calling?

i.e. the newer ones like Loma Colubre or Rio Branco?


wondering if those would be more sucessfull than regular Bastimentos calling...


----------



## mkeBob (May 22, 2008)

I agree with Larry. Several morning mistings should get them moving around and in the mood so to speak, if they are old enough.


----------



## toostrange (Sep 19, 2013)

I play dendrocall for awhile that seems to get everyone going. Even if their call is not one of them. Seems like once they get started everybody wants to see who can call the loudest!


----------



## prairiehugger (Aug 12, 2014)

My auratus are around the 6-8 month mark age in turn making them not sexually mature. Yesterday I played them a recording of a auratus call and I got quite the reaction out of them. They came right out to the front of the viv and one frog kept trying to mount another. Probable male or confused young female?


----------



## Itsalltender (Sep 6, 2014)

JPccusa said:


> You can try playing a recording of the morph calling. Your male may call back. There are a few apps for iphone and Android out there, or Youtube.


Do you know what the apps are called?


----------



## Celtic Aaron (Jun 12, 2013)

Itsalltender said:


> Do you know what the apps are called?


The app I have for Android is Dendrocall. When I had my iphone, it was not available as an app, but you could easily go to the website and it worked great right from the iPhone.


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

Celtic Aaron said:


> The app I have for Android is Dendrocall. When I had my iphone, it was not available as an app, but you could easily go to the website and it worked great right from the iPhone.


^ What Aaron said. 

Also, found these ones too but have not tried them myself: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-discussion/159306-frog-call-iphone-app-feedback-please.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-discussion/186649-android-app-collective-croak.html


----------



## Yuley (Feb 14, 2013)

thedanman13 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Basically, I purchased a sexed pair of Oophaga Pumilio 'Rio Branco' a week and a half ago and I've yet to hear the male calling. They are from Marc at Dartfrog.co.uk so I trust him when he guarantees a sexed pair.
> 
> ...


Any luck with the calling?


----------

